# Kitten eye colours



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Does anybody know the approximate age a kitten will be when it's eyes will change colour (if they are going to). I have three blue eyed bengal kittens at the moment. I know the brown spots eye colour will change but I am unsure if the two snows will. Their pedigree shows a mix of blue eye and AOC eye (any other colour) and I wondered when or if any changes will occur. 

I do have a breeding mentor who usually helps me out with all my questions but she's on holiday for the next few weeks and I need to register the kittens soon.

Thanks


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It depends on the breed and specifik blood lines. My kittens had their eye color finished at 12 weeks of age, but in some breeds in takes a few years to develop the "true" eye color.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Stephie said:


> Does anybody know the approximate age a kitten will be when it's eyes will change colour (if they are going to). I have three blue eyed bengal kittens at the moment. I know the brown spots eye colour will change but I am unsure if the two snows will. Their pedigree shows a mix of blue eye and AOC eye (any other colour) and I wondered when or if any changes will occur.
> 
> I do have a breeding mentor who usually helps me out with all my questions but she's on holiday for the next few weeks and I need to register the kittens soon.
> 
> Thanks


Generally kittens eyes start changing around 6 weeks old. Though some start changing st 4 weeks, others not until they are a few weeks older than 6 weeks. Also, it make take several weeks, months, or even years for their eye color to finally completely stop changing. One of my Bengals boys had GORGEOUS cooper eyes until he was 1.5 years old, now he has stunning green eyes.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Are there any nutritional supplements that are related to eye color???

I have three beautiful black kittens who have bright blue-green eyes. Over the last week their eyes became to turn more copper-ish. I am hoping to keep their eyes more blue-green so they have a better chance of getting adopted.


----------



## Snowball2 (May 18, 2005)

I would seriously doubt it. Eye color is genetic. Their eye color is going to be what it is going to be.


----------

